# I need a Korean Kindle, does this exist?



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

My Mother-In-Law speaks very little english and would like to have more access to Korean books, so I'm thinking a Kindle would be great for her but do they have a Kindle that will download Korean books?  She is currently on vacation in Korea so I'm wondering if she should look to get a Kindle in Korea if Amazon sells the Kindle there that she can bring back with her.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not seeing many books in Korean available on Amazon. There may be some via other sites.  And I have no idea how the Kindle will render Korean symbols. . . . .I know there's been some discussion of a 'font' or something that renders Chinese reasonably. . . .


----------



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

There are Korean e-readers, such as biscuit.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I believe the Kindle now does read Korean characters. I recall reading about that somewhere for the K3. I haven't been able to find Korean books on Amazon. My mom is Korean and loves to read, and buying Korean books in the states can get ridiculously expensive. If you find a way to get Korean books on the Kindle, I'd love to know as well.


----------



## montalex (Jun 12, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> I believe the Kindle now does read Korean characters. I recall reading about that somewhere for the K3. I haven't been able to find Korean books on Amazon. My mom is Korean and loves to read, and buying Korean books in the states can get ridiculously expensive. If you find a way to get Korean books on the Kindle, I'd love to know as well.


Duokan, from China, installs as a parallel OS on Kindle, and can display Chinese, Japanese, Korean and English. It is still in Beta, but is updated every week. I've had it installed on my Kindle for a couple of weeks, and it works very well. Give you the ability to read epub natively, and reflows pdfs, too.

Here is some info: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105847

There is no jailbreak or hack involved. It is just a matter of copying some files into the Kindle root folder. At start-up you will have the option to boot into either Kindle or Duokan (default, unless you change the setting in Duokan, will be Kindle).

More info here: http://www.duokan.com/forum/


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

My mother is Korean and desperate for a K3 after I got my K2i and read that the K3 can "read" Korean.  I would LOVE to buy her one, but there doesn't seem a good and easy way for her to get actual Korean books. Like Addielove, if you can find a way to get Korean books...I won't hesitate to order her one!

Tris


----------

